# Happy or angry squeaks?



## adsyrah (May 8, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post about one of two rats that I have (first time rat owner too, so constantly learning!). We've had 2 rats for about 2 months now, they're still young - about 5/6 months old. 

One of our rats (Millie) is very confident and curious. She's quite dominant too, power grooming our other rat and bounding up to the top of the cage to say hello when we enter the room. This weekend she showed some new behaviour and I'm not sure how to interpret it.

To set the scene - a bit earlier in the day I found that the rats liked milky tea. I put a bit on my little finger, pushed my finger through the bars of the cage and let them lick the tea off.

Later on I was sat on the sofa with her and started to stroke her when she was by my side. She let out a little squeak which startled me. I went to stroke her again and she relaxed in my hand and started to squeak every now and then as I stroked her belly and cheek. Looking at her face she had her eyes half closed and looked pretty content - it was really cute! I took it as a happy squeak (she's pretty vocal, snuffling and whistling when she's exporing and bruxing a lot). She exhibited the same behaviour when my other half stroked her. The squeaks weren't shill. The were very short, sounding relaxed. A bit like the squeaks the let out when they're grooming each other.

A bit later in the evening I pushed my finger through the cage bars and Millie gave me quite a hard nip (no skin broken, but harder than her usual "hello" nip). She seemed pretty pissed-off and even swiped at my finger through the bars of the cage. She didn't do this to my other half, only to me. Later in the evening she was fine after another play outside the cage.

Now, I'm not sure here - was I misreading her squeaking earlier earlier... do you think she was lashing out at me as I'd blurred the line between my finger being friendly and it being a food source with the tea? Or was she lashing out as I was hurting / annoying her when stroking and her squeaks were a protestation?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there I wish I could thoroughly answer this but I am thinking the fact that you had food on you the last time you poked your finger through confused her. My rat [Clare] just got a wire cage so I have been happily feeding her through the bars then I stuck my finger in to rub her head and she tried to eat me! So I'm thinking they can easily get confused. I would choose fingers or food in the bars but not both lol

Hope I helped!
Alisa & Clare


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree with HelloClarice, don't feed them through the bars because they will interpret that as food.

You say she whistles and snuffles when she's out? That's not normal and I suspect a respiratory infection. A rat shouldn't make any noises when it's just going about its normal business. I'd get her to the vet and let them have a listen- Respiratory infections are generally very treatable but left untreated can scar their lungs and affect their breathing for life, potentially shortening it quite drastically.
If caught early enough it can be cleared up in a couple of weeks and shouldn't leave any lasting damage. I can't stress enough how a rat shouldn't make _any _​noises when it's breathing.


----------



## adsyrah (May 8, 2012)

Hmm, her breathing is fine otherwise. I can only hear her when she's sat on my shoulder right next to my ear.

I'll have a closer listen to her breathing and take her to the vet there's any noise tonight.


----------



## adsyrah (May 8, 2012)

Well, this weekend, when we entered the room and she was excited she started to make louder whistling noises. We took her to the vet as soon as possible just to see what was up.

The vet had a listen to Millie's lungs and came to the conclusion it's not an infection.

She said that some rats can slightly damage their septum when fighting/playing which can make their breathing a bit more audible. We just need to keep an eye on her and if there's any discharge take her back.

That's a weight off our shoulders!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

In all my 5 years of having rats I have NEVER heard about anything even close to what your vet told you. o_o

I have never had a rat that squeaked in happiness. Only squeaks of fear/discomfort, or squeaks from a breathing issue ie. respiratory infection. Not saying it's not possible, but, unlikely... please keep an ear on her breathing and consider seeing another vet next time.


----------



## adsyrah (May 8, 2012)

Well, we're keeping a close eye on her, don't worry!

The vet was being cautious - she didn't want to give medicine when it wasn't necessary at the moment.


----------

